# Top Plays of the Bucks' Season



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

You've got to give it to the Greek Freak - he's a willing passer.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Other than a few nice Brandon Knight dunks this video should probably be titled "Ridiculous Displays of Wingspan". That Giannis reverse layup... the Sanders alley oop that he managed to put over his head, the Henson go-up-and-get-'em's... incredible length.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knight/Freak/Jabari/Henson/SANDERS! is one seriously athletic and long line-up. The defensive potential of that unit is high. I just don't know how they can spread the floor.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Knight/Freak/Jabari/Henson/SANDERS! is one seriously athletic and long line-up. The defensive potential of that unit is high. I just don't know how they can spread the floor.


I mean, Parker should be able to shoot the ball just fine and Knight's more of a two-guard anyway. If Giannis is able to run the offense a little bit it could work. Thought I had just now - what if he actually works out as a point forward and winds up something like a 7-foot tall Rondo? I don't even know how I would process that.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bogg said:


> I mean, Parker should be able to shoot the ball just fine and Knight's more of a two-guard anyway. If Giannis is able to run the offense a little bit it could work. *Thought I had just now - what if he actually works out as a point forward and winds up something like a 7-foot tall Rondo? I don't even know how I would process that.*


I know how I would process it.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Knight/Freak/Jabari/Henson/SANDERS! is one seriously athletic and long line-up. The defensive potential of that unit is high. I just don't know how they can spread the floor.


I think this team has the potential to be able to spread the floor as they grow. Knight's 3P% should rebound especially with Jabari taking over as the #1 scoring option and should be a capable outside shooter as he develops. Giannis' shot is coming along nicely as well. What they'll need going forward is a couple of capable shooters (3 and D types) off the bench and they should be in good shape.


----------

